# Frecuencia de un led



## leadilla (May 12, 2010)

bueno yo solo queria saber cual es la frecuencia maxima de un led y la minima. A lo que me refiero es a que frecuencia el led deja de apagarse y prenderse (no importa si es visible o no) y cual es el minimo tiempo que tiene que tener corriente el led para que llegue a prenderse. Supongo que a una determinada frecuencia el led debe mantenerse prendido ya que no alcanza a apagarse, y tambien asumo que tiene que tener corriente por un determinado tiempo para que se prenda(en su totalidad). 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## HADES (May 12, 2010)

Bueno es una pregunta muy curiosa compañero pero no le veo el caso digo porque mas que el led(dispositivo) por si mismo tenga un determinado tiempo para prender a mi conocimiento de años practicamente no tiene un limite o minimo de tiempo(frecuencia)para prender o apagar aclaro: no me vayan a entender mal lo que se sucede es que llega un punto en que una determinada frecuencia ya no es visible por el ojo humano y pues una corriente minima oscila entre 10mA o sea 0.01A y 20mA o sea 0.02A pero cual es en si tu duda porque yo pues no le veo caso que tenga que ver esto mas alla de nuestra capacidad como seres humanos para poder ver una frecuencia ¿Que es lo que quieres hacer? explicalo mejor asi tal vez te podamos hacesorar mejo!!!

Salu2


----------



## reyvilla (May 12, 2010)

Hola que tal muy interesante tu pregunta, mi respuesta seria no es tan significativo la frecuencia en un led cuando esta es alta ya que no se nota el cambio, que quiero decir con esto si le aplicamos a un led una frecuencia una onda cuadrada digamos unos 500Hz que es baja, ya a este punto no notaríamos que el led se apaga y enciende 500 veces por segundo, esto para un led emisor de luz, para un led infrarrojo es otra cosa, ahora también depende del ciclo de trabajo que estemos aplicando, si es un 50%, 60% etc...Se lograría una señal pwm con la cual difuminaríamos el diodo led, pero igual aplicando esta ultima si la frecuencia es muy alta no se lograría ver el cambio. 

de todas maneras aquí encontré algo bien interesante con respecto a tu pregunta...Yo seria de los cuales me gustaría saber quien es el fabricante del led que estoy comprando y cual es su datasheet, y así no estaríamos con tantas dudas al respecto.

http://www.wikiciencia.org/electronica/semi/led/index.php

Saludos y suerte...


----------



## leadilla (May 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder tan rapido, lo que pasa es que quiero hacer es un control remoto impulsado por un 555 hacia un led infrarrojo como se ve en el esquema adjunto. la verdad no se muy bien como lograr que el ciclo sea 50 50 (cualquier ayudita o dato me vendria bien) y lo que haria con el emisor es poner distintos 567 en paralelo ajustado a distintas frecuencias. Ahora si yo le pongo , hipoteticamente, una frecuencia de 10kHz ¿el receptor lo detectaria o el led estaria siempre prendido?


----------



## reyvilla (May 12, 2010)

mejor ahora que esta la aclaración que es un led infrarrojo, como te comentaba seria ideal tener la hoja de datos para poderte hablar con mas base, pero como no las he conseguido y a parte tendríamos que saber también quien es el fabricante del led y a través de el saber cual es el rango de frecuencia al que trabaja tanto el emisor como el receptor, pero bueno suponiendo que soporta altas frecuencias tendremos que ponerlo en practica y ver hasta donde son capaces de enviar y recibir los led mas que en frecuencias bajas en las altas. Encontré un pdf muy bueno donde hacen exactamente o muy parecido a tu proyecto solo que con dos 555...Y según veo para la frecuencia que tu quieres trabajar si lo detecta.

http://www.microbotica.es/web/downl/docs/infra.pdf

PD: por cierto hay un programa bien interesante sobre el 555 lo puedes descargar te facilita estar haciendo los cálculos.

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/2155337/Programa-CI-555-(Electronica).html


----------



## HADES (May 12, 2010)

Bueno reyvilla totalmente de acuerdo con vos no podemos hacer mas hasta aclares dudas salu2


----------



## zxeth (May 12, 2010)

no te combiene usar el 555 en este tema, hay mejores ci para altas frecuencias apra leds infrarojos que los 555. Lo que cambia no es el 555 sino como conectarlo, ponele que sacas un RC (intervalo de tiempo que tarda el capacitor en cargarse) pej, en calculos 1,2ohms y 3uf. pero talvez la resistencia no tiene 1,2ohms o el capacitor no tiene 3uf, entonces ya estas mandando cualquier señal y por lo tanto el receptor no te la va a reconocer. Hay CI's que ya tienen un timer dentro y no es necesario muchos componentes externos que cambien la frecuencia


----------



## leadilla (May 13, 2010)

Dame un ejemplo de esos circuitos integrados. pero no importa si no son exactos porque tambien le configuras la BW  de un 0.1 a un 40 % de Fo


----------



## zxeth (May 13, 2010)

el SG3525 
El datahseet es este http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/3/06ldp1xcssiphfp0xiy53d1ce9py.pdf .
Espero que te sirva, es muy usado en fuentes switching

PD: me voy a bariloche el finde asi que si no respondo es por eso


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

un led comun alimentado con 1,7 volt  y 433 mhz se ve ,pero me pregunto tambien a que frecuencia se quema?


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> un led comun alimentado con 1,7 volt  y 433 mhz se ve ,pero me pregunto tambien a que frecuencia se quema?



Disculpa gustavo pero a mi experiencia los L.E.D. jamas se queman por la frecuencia sino por la tension y corriente que se les aplica. 

O es que si se te ha quemado algun led por frecuencia?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 15, 2010)

asta hoy solo dos e quemado  por frecuencia o al menos eso creí yo ,porque los reemplace y asta aora no volvieron (2 de unos 1500 ,en uso para unos controles remotos de 433 mhz)
pero nunca probe con mas de 950 mhz y asta ay aguantan mas no se ,
sera que si se queman?

en fuentes de tv si le pongo un diodo normal se queman y no si le pongo un diodo Schottky y no es por corriente ni tencion,asy que como el led es un diodo supongo que si se quema o sera que se el led se comporta como un diodo  rapido¡


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

Claro gustavo pero acordate que como ya mencionaste algunos tipos de diodos no todos aguantan por igual, el led es el diodo mas especial por excelencia que si bien es cierto es diodo este tiene corriente que soporta en sentido de corriente o de la flecha y sentido en reversa que por lo general la corriente en sentido de la flecha consume alrededor de 20 mA claro esta hay que limitarlo a este ya que sino se quema por super fluctuacion de corriente mas alla de lo que puede soportar y con lo de la frecuencia si se podria quemar pero lean bien si por ejemplo un senal cuadrada de digamos 1kvp a 100hz efectivamente sino tengo bien colocada la limitacion atravez de una Resistencia claro esta se quema el LED pero no es por la frecuencia sino por la tension-corriente que le estoy aplicando; ya que la frecuencia solo indica un parametro (la velocidad de ciclos por segundo en la que esta frecuencia esta ciclando).

PD.No quiero enpezar una discusion sin fin espero aclarar esto;mas no ponerme a pelear aqui asi que salu2 a todos.


----------

